#  Krankenpflege >   Optimale Wundversorgung nach Operation am Sprunggelenk >

## Sinea

Hallo 
Ich hatte letzten Donnerstag nachdem ich mir das seitliche Sprunggelenk gebrochen habe, eine OP, bei der mir eine Platte und 4 Schrauben eingesetzt wurden.
Am 21. Dezember werden die Fäden gezogen. 
Nun würde ich gerne jetzt schon wissen, wie ich die Wunde nach dem Fäden ziehen optimal versorgen kann, um einer hässlichen Narbe (die Naht ist über 10cm) vorzubeugen.
Ich habe mir bereits eine Narbenreduktionsgel besorgt (Dermatix ultra). Jedoch kann ich dieses erst anwenden, sobald die Wunde komplett geschlossen ist.
Was kann ich in der Zeit direkt nach dem Fäden ziehen bis zur Narben-Gel machen? 
Wie kann ich in dieser Zeit die Wunde optimal versorgen? 
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten,
Sinea  :Smiley:

----------


## Sinea

Hat niemand eine Idee?

----------


## Madlen

hallo!
also bei unseren patienten nehmen wir wenn sie nähte haben gerne bepanthen wund und heilsalbe......

----------


## Sinea

Hallo, 
Danke Madlen für deine Antwort :-)
Ich war vor zwei Tagen bei meiner Hausärztin zum Fäden ziehen und sie meinte, ich solle nun gar nichts auf die Naht machen. Wenn man zu früh Narbensalbe aufträgt, könnte die Narbe zu weich werden. Kann ich trotzdem Bepanten Wund und Heilsalbe auftragen oder würde es den gleichen negativen Effekt bringen?   
Danke

----------


## Madlen

hallo!
also ich persönlich würde auch nichts dann eher rauf machen, nur mit wasser reinigen. bepanthen ist schon echt toll wenn du verkrustungen hast wenn aber alles sauber ist dann weicht sie die haut wirklich nur unnötig auf. Alles gute und frohe weihnachten

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo ,ich habe das Bepanthen auch nach meiner OP genommen und ich muß sagen es ist SUPER.Meine Narbe am Knie fällt kaum auf.Und sie ist doch sehr groß.Aber weich und nicht so narbig ,kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.Lg.Sylvi

----------

